# Happy 3rd birthday clay



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Just whanted to wish my very handsome boy a very happy 3rd birthday time really zooms by every second since the day I bought clay home has been unforgettable and because of him I think I've learned a lot and will be a more educated therefore a better dog owner in the future.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hapy 3rd Birthday Clay you handsome boy . wishing you lots of funadventures this year.


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Happy birthday, Clay!

What a gorgeous dog


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 3rd Birthday to the very handsome Clay!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Clay!! So handsome!!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I love the long coat, what a handsome little bugger! Happy birthday Clay!


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday Boy! You have a very good looking dog. Beautiful profile.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Clay!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday! The BIG 3....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday handsome!!!!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

On clays behalf thank you all for wishing him a happy birthday he had a lovely day running around with all his doggie friends.


----------

